# Printing and selling my photos



## heirik (Apr 1, 2012)

I am still very new to the photography world and I have some pictures I would like to try and sale, where should I go to get them printed at and what type of paper should they be printed on? 
Thanks 
Heirik


----------



## mfields (Apr 1, 2012)

_mod edit - content removed_


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 1, 2012)

mfields said:


> *mod edit - don't quote potential spam comments*



Hey self employed, or should I call you SPAMMER!


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2012)

heirik said:


> I am still very new to the photography world and I have some pictures I would like to try and sale, where should I go to get them printed at and what type of paper should they be printed on?
> Thanks
> Heirik


With so little information the only correct answer has to be - it depends.

Are the pictures - digital photos, film negatives, or film transparencies?

What part of planet Earth are you on so people can recommend print resources that are at least in the same country you are. (No location indicated your profile)

There are 3 kinds of print; chromogenic, inkjet, offset.

Chromogenic prints are also known as C-prints. Chromogenic color print - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 C-print paper has a light sensitive emulsion on one side of it and the image to be printed is projected onto the paper. The paper is then chemically processd to develope the print. Good C-print paper usually has a matte finish. KODAK PROFESSIONAL ENDURA Premier Paper
Some people elect to have a lustre coating applied, to not only give the print some sheen, but to also protect the print from UV light and fingerprints.
Some of the C-print paper makers also offer a 'metallic' finish that initially has a high sheen and deeper saturation. KODAK PROFESSIONAL ENDURA Metallic VC Digital Paper
KODAK PROFESSIONAL: Papers and Materials Chromogenic prints usually have the most longevity.

For inkjet papers it's a good idea to be aware of how absorbant the paper is, and the longevity of the UV inks or dye sublimation inks used to make the print. Inkjet paper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dye sublimation ink usually last a lot longer than UV inks do. High quality inkjet prints are known as Giclée prints. It takes a fair amount of time print a Giclée so they tend to be kind of expensive, but favored for fine art images. The range of inkjet papers is staggering. Basically inkjet can be done on any paper. I have had many of my fine art images printed on bamboo paper. Giclée - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Offset printing is more a high volume, short lifetime commercial use type print. Most prints are made using a half-tone printing process that uses the CMYK color model.

The there are the printing considerations that have to be decided on if a print is going to be framed. 
Most photographic prints look best if a mat with a suitable size window the image can be seen through is placed in front of the photo. The mat serves 2 purposes: 1. To keep the print from contacting and sticking to the glazing (glass or acrylic). 2. To isolate the print visually from a wall, in the case of a wall size print, or from possible distracting backgounds if the print is desk sized.

Here in the USA - Mpix.com, BayPhoto.com, WHCC.com, NationsPhotolab.com, ACIlab.com, BlackRiverImaging.com, SimplyColorLab.com, HHColorLab.co, and many others.


----------



## heirik (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, I'm located in south Carolina and my photos are digital. I use a Nikon d3100


----------



## InnatelyKait (Apr 1, 2012)

I got mine printed at Sam's Club.  Just match your color settings to their printer settings when you edit and before you send them off.

The photos are very nice (matte paper, inkjet color *MATCH IT CORRECTLY in POST*) and super cheap (huge cost saver).

However, you can't go wrong getting a nice printer for your home and printing with full control of everything.  Spendy, but worth it if you want to do this professionally.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 2, 2012)

APS Prolab - Professional Photo Service


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2012)

Many pros think it is in fact wrong to 'get a nice home printer' and do your own printing, for a number of reasons.

Here are a few of them:

Limited print sizes.
Limited home type printer resolutions.
Limited print types.
Limited print products.
Expensive inks/dyes.
Have to stock different sizes, grades, types of paper.
2 printers needed (1 for backup).
Time more productively spent doing business tasks or photography.


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know KmH, but then again I'm not a 'pro'.  When I bought my T3i online AND the Pixma Pro9000 Mark II (printer was $450), I got a $400 rebate from Canon.

And I have several pictures hanging, in glass and matted on my wall.  The print quality is awesome.  Between the ink, and paper it's not bad from my perspective.  I can't imagine it would be a 'bad' printer to have for a business.  The damn thing is about the size of a small car and weighs about 45 lbs.  It's impressive looking, that's for sure.

I've printed several 13"x19" prints.  I'd have to go to a print shop for larger.


----------



## Redeyejedi (Apr 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> Many pros think it is in fact wrong to 'get a nice home printer' and do your own printing, for a number of reasons.
> 
> Here are a few of them:
> 
> ...




what level of printer qualifies as a 'nice home printer'?
i have seen homemade prints give local labs a good run for their money.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 2, 2012)

From a professional printing company.  Stay away from the grocery store.


----------



## riddell (Apr 5, 2012)

Go to your local professional lab.

Don't even think about printing them yourself, or going to a cheap photo printer.
The lab will have pro grade papers, and that lab will advise you on what types they use. If neccesary get samples.

Paul.
www.photographybyriddell.co.uk


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 5, 2012)

KmH said:


> Many pros think it is in fact wrong to 'get a nice home printer' and do your own printing, for a number of reasons.
> 
> Here are a few of them:
> 
> ...



I disagree with all of that except for limited print sizes.  I use a Pixma 9000 mark II and its worked fairly well for me.  For shows its nice that I can print and restock my inventory overnight, I save a bundle printing 11x17 and smaller, I have everything color calibrated to my monitor and the paper I use so I dont have to worry about proofing and discussing why it doesnt look right with a photo lab.  Just very convenient.  
Now dont get me wrong I still appreciate the value of a pro lab, and am currently working with one for fuji crystal paper prints, but I dont like giving up control of my work.


----------



## printsnpaints (May 24, 2012)

I have mine printed at an online print shop called PrintPlace.com. You can choose what size and what type of paper you want to use for your photos. If you have any special specifications, be sure to let them know. My prints with have have turned out great so far.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 24, 2012)

I do printing for myself as well as other photographers across the country. My Epson 3880 they have told me produces a better image than their high end labs did. They also said the epson paper felt like a much higher quality to them as well.  I'm liited to 17x36 but I haven't had to go larger yet, as doe needing to buy different sizes I just have a roll of 17 wide to use for large stuff and cut 8.5x11 and 13x19.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 24, 2012)

Archive quality home printers, total control on the images, capabilities of printing almost any size images, high quality heavy weight paper.  13x19 prints that are selling for $750 each, doesn't take long to pay for all the supplies and printer.  It all comes down to volume and how much control you want over the printing.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (May 25, 2012)

I started printing all of my own prints about a year ago. It's more expensive but having control of the final image is worth it!
I have an Epson 7890 and it can print up to 24 inches wide. I have only had to get a larger print once since I got this printer. I print on Moab luster paper and their new slick rock metallic. The prints are gorgeous and my clients love them.  

Printing on my own did take some work though! I had to get my monitor and printer color calibrated and learn the little nuances of my printer to get consistent results. It was definitely worth the work and learning curve.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 25, 2012)

I noticed if I print using the Adobe RGB profile through the printer then I get the exact image color from my monitor.  IF I try to use the profiles from Epson I get more of a purple in the blues.  IT's just the blues (which most of my photos have sky in them) and was irritating. 

I understand your grief with the setup it took me almost a year to get it to where I was happy but WOW are the prints amazing.  I still print on epson papers though I have not ventured out to any other brands yet but I might look into what you mentioned.


----------



## joycezhou (Dec 15, 2014)

you may choose photo paper with HP and EPSON printer.


----------



## weepete (Dec 15, 2014)

I smell zombies


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 30, 2014)

KmH said:


> Many pros think it is in fact wrong to 'get a nice home printer' and do your own printing, for a number of reasons.
> 
> Here are a few of them:
> 
> ...



I do all my own printing at home and have always been happy with the results.  I don't do a great number of prints though, so my costs aren't that high. I usually print and frame 13x19's.  The 8x10's I do print for sale are on high quality paper as well.


----------

